# Verkaufe Siemens RS232 auf MPI/Profibus DB Adapter



## Anonymous (1 September 2005)

Verkaufe 2 Stück Siemens RS232 auf MPI/Profibus DB Adapter

Preis : pro Stück 180 Euro

mail:   Nethacks@at@a1.net 

PS.: @at@ statt @ , weil ich sonst zugespammt werde


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2005)

Noch was: Über den Preis lässt sich reden bzw. mailen  :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Einer ist verkauft. Den zweiten gebe ich um 120 Euronen her. Wer hat interesse? Kann auch das PPI Protokoll


----------



## Lars Weiß (30 September 2005)

hast du den zweiten noch ?


----------



## demmy86 (31 August 2007)

Also ich würde mich auch für den Adapter interessieren!!
kann man sich da irgendwie einig werden?
MfG


----------



## zotos (31 August 2007)

Anonymous hat das am 01.09.2005 hier reingestellt.
Schreib ihm doch eine E-Mail


----------



## demmy86 (31 August 2007)

*hi*

Lol du hast recht! da hab ich mich etwas verlesen !
ich glaub nicht, dass es da noch nen Sinn hat!
aber danke


----------

